# I Hate Mosquitos



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Whos With Me!!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i only hate the female ones, the males are actually pollenators  and idk if your up to date on environmental issues but were running very low on pollenators, there are actually places in china where they have killed off all the bees with pesticides and stuff so now they have to go around with a little container of pollen and a paintbrush and individually fertilize every blossom on plants.

nature provides us alot of services we take for granted :/


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben, check this out. My family don't need repellin for mosquitos. All they do is stand close to me, then they don't get any bites. I think my best was 26+ bite in about 10 minutes; 10+ was on my head when I use to have no hair.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, Charles. My dad is the opposite. He is vrtually invisible to mosquitoes. We can be getting eaten alive and he won't have one bite.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver nothing. i lived in pg where the Fraser river is my back yard with 20 acres field with to creeks that run on both sides of the field then spring comes and every thing floods you cant even see out the window screen because there is to many mosquitoes.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> Vancouver nothing. i lived in pg where the Fraser river is my back yard with 20 acres field with to creeks that run on both sides of the field then spring comes and every thing floods you cant even see out the window screen because there is to many mosquitoes.


my parents have something similiar with fish flies near the river in calgary, i hate those things they swarm and theyre so stupid they fly right in your eyes and mouth/nose.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHA This thread is hilarious! Keep going =)
And I'm fine with mosquitos, they hardly ever bite me, even when they do, it's gone in an hour or two~ Not sure~


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sort of neutral to mosquitos (get bitten a bit but not excessive).

My sister has what I call "sweet blood" because mosquitos absolutely love her. She's like Charles. Stay near her & she gets all the bites (what a great sister)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i envy charles..they absolutley love me...my ankle was itching soo bad that it woke me up at 4am


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Growing up in a tropical country, I got used to them and they are part of your everyday life. In Vancouver, they are not bad at all so I don't notice them at all but yeah, I don't think many people like mosquitoes.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

B.C. mosquitoes are NOTHING compared to what's in winnipeg or ontario. This year is the worst there in 25 years. I went there for 5 days a few weeks back and when I got to winnipeg the walk from the airport to the car cost me 18 bites, I'm going back again at the end of the month, this time I will be prepared.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

had a similiar experience in transylvania (a hungarian part of romania) last year, they were soo bad and there were swarms of them, they followed us into the car and we continued to get bit until we squished them all against the windows.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

id die in either one of those places...


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> had a similiar experience in transylvania (a hungarian part of romania) last year, they were soo bad and there were swarms of them, they followed us into the car and we continued to get bit until we squished them all against the windows.


Were they the dreaded "vampire" mosquitos? Lol.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

When i lived in Malaysia and Singapore mosquitoe fly all over the place and i would get 8+ bites almost everyday 

Itch, Itch, Itch


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm an old Winnipeg boy, Vancouverites don't know mosquitos. LOL
Gotta be careful with the fly swatters there cause the lil bastards will grab it & smack the sh.. ooops, I mean, smack the tar outta ya!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> I'm an old Winnipeg boy, Vancouverites don't know mosquitos. LOL
> Gotta be careful with the fly swatters there cause the lil bastards will grab it & smack the sh.. ooops, I mean, smack the tar outta ya!!!
> Cheers!!!


LOL..Don !!! I guess that would explain the grid marks on the side of your head .... yep with them smakin ya and the black flies cartin you off to the woods....tough place to live 
Me well they probably dont like the thc but they sure do love my girlfriend .
Personally when they bite me i like to stretch my skin,flex my little muscels and make sure there getting their moneys worth ....suck suck suck ..pop!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Alot of us have co2 tanks, isnt there anyway we could rig something up using it to kill them or avoid being eaten outdoors.. I know there are alot of mosquito traps online that use propane and co2 tanks..

just a thought.


----------

